

160% increase in H.264 video online since January - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/05/ipad-may-be-pushing-160-increase-in-h264-video-online.ars

======
pedrokost
As far as I know, Flash supports H.264 video, usually wrapper in a m4v, so it
doesn't mean that HTML5 video is taking over. It may be that instead of
encoding in a format readable only to Flash, it's becoming more common to
encode in a format that both Flash and HTML5 can read.

